# Militaria air build



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I want to buy a replica, inert bomb like the one pictured below, to use in place of an ordinary air tank.
Is it possible to retrofit something like this to be used in an air ride setup?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

anything is possible. Do work


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Militaria air build (eurotuned88)*

I don't know much about bombs, but I have to imagine it'd be a million times easier to take a current air tank and make it look like that bomb than it would be to make that thing into a legit air tank.
Find an air tank with a long sleek design like that and just fabricate a square tail piece to mimic that one. Paint accordingly and you've got yourself a cool tank. 
I dig the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I saw these yesterday and they are relatively the same shape. They're only 1 gallon, but I guess you could have a few back there


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought about that too, I could get some pieces welded on that look like the fins and everything, then paint it and get some stencils for the text. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*









I was going to do this. but I have a way to do it using a reg tank.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

just don't cross any tunnels, bridges and border controls with that in your trunk, might get you into alot of trouble.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just don't cross any tunnels, bridges and border controls with that in your trunk, might get you into alot of trouble.









lol, that ran through my mind, and I kind of chuckled, I'd be like, "no guys, that's just my baller ass air ride" and they would be like AH $HIT! Then the dance music would start pumping and lady's in bikinis would walk out holding bottles of champagne...well, probably not, but you get the picture.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*









nice.
i like the idea, but don't try to rework an existing bomb. Doesn't seem like it would be safe to hold pressure for this application.


_Modified by media at 8:53 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I won't, the site I got the picture from sells very realistic replicas, mostly used to training and movie prop purposes. My moms boyfriend works at a metal fabrication shop, so I can get him to pretty much piece together anything I want.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned88* »_
lol, that ran through my mind, and I kind of chuckled, I'd be like, "no guys, that's just my baller ass air ride" and they would be like AH $HIT! Then the dance music would start pumping and lady's in bikinis would walk out holding bottles of champagne...well, probably not, but you get the picture.


Sig worthy^^^
I like the idea so lets see if you can pull it off!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yeah definitely dont do it if you have to cross a border.
last year i was asked at a canada/us border if my aluminum tank was a bomb or NOS.
then i had to remove my false floor to exposed the plumbing and electrical stuff for them to inspect.
after showing them that it works like i described they let me go.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i think this would be a killer idea


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just don't cross any tunnels, bridges and border controls with that in your trunk, might get you into alot of trouble.









Being so close to the border that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I hate Canada, almost got arrested there for a really dumb reason, so I'm never going there again. And I have no interest in going to Mexico. So the only thing I'd worry about is when I ship my car overseas when I move to Europe in a few years. But I think I'd take the time to explain it in that case.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_i think this would be a killer idea

Only if it blows up.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Only if it blows up.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

buy one and have it pressure tested.


----------

